# Casual shoe advice



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Gents,

I need your help to find the perfect fall/winter version of my boat shoes. 

In the spring and summer, I wear my boat shoes (Sperry's, no socks) exclusively for casual wear. I don't own another kind of shoe to wear casually in the summer. I love them, and if it was acceptable, I'd wear them to the office. They're just so damn comfortable.

But as some threads here turn to fall, I realize that I really don't have a Trad casual brown shoe to wear in the colder months. Work shoes, got em. LL Bean Maines for the snow, got em. Wool slippers with leather feet for lounging around the house, all set.

What I need is the winter equivalent to my boat shoes. A pair of brown shoes I can wear with cords and other casual trousers, and perhaps...eek...jeans from time to time. Something that can work with a tweed jacket and mallard tie, but also just with cords and a tattersall bd.

Thoughts? Also, rather than saying "Joe, you need the brogued balmorals in Alden #8," perhaps some could post a picture? I'm not quite as up on my shoe lingo as I should be (remember, I love my weejuns and boat shoes).

Thanks guys, as always.

JB


----------



## Larchmont (Jan 2, 2005)

Why not dirty bucks?


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Joe,

I wear Timberland models 30003 & 50009 as the weather get wet and nastier. Similar look and feel to Top-Siders with the exception of the lug sole. I've used the company's 800 number with great success. Their service is tops.

https://www.timberland.com/product/...&cp=1779791.1761081.1761135&parentPage=family

https://www.timberland.com/product/...&cp=1779791.1761081.1761135&parentPage=family

Good luck-ASF


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

You might want to take a look at the Alden mocc oxford. Calfskin with Vibram sole. H943 in mahogany (shown) or H946 in brown ($195).



Edit: On the right is a picture of the 965, All Weather Walker Norwegian Front ($385), recommended by Literide.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Alden All Weather Walkers with Norwegian toe


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Why not some Quoddy Trail camp mocs


or canoe mocs?


----------



## Nordicnomad (Jul 11, 2006)

I needed a pair of brown shoes that I could wear both dressed up and with my work uniform (brown wranglers and a tan ocbd). Settled on a pair of saddle oxfords: https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?item=JOH_m_Mabry_Saddle&rpro=20-7350


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Ok, the first question is whether or not you want to tie the blasted things. One of the great glories of boat shoes is never having to bend down and tie them, just slip them on and go. So you looking for laces or loafers? 
For loafers I'd say go with Quoddy but I'd go with the penny. 


For lace ups I'd head to Russell and get a pair of Fishing Oxfords.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

familyman said:


> For loafers I'd say go with Quoddy but I'd go with the penny.


These are what I'm getting next time, w/out the kicker seam though.

Brian


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

vwguy said:


> These are what I'm getting next time, w/out the kicker seam though.
> 
> Brian


Does the kicker seam actually do anything or is it just there for show? If it gives the heel box some shape or something practical I'm all for it but like you I'd rather it not be there.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I'll have to put in a good word for the A-E Wilbert. I bought a pair a year ago, and since then they have been the most used of all my many A-Es. Those were in brown. I am also planning to get a pair in the recently discontinued caramel color.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

familyman said:


> Does the kicker seam actually do anything or is it just there for show? If it gives the heel box some shape or something practical I'm all for it but like you I'd rather it not be there.


I don't think it does anything, most likely just for show. Last time I talked to someone at Quoddy they said there would be no prob having any shoe made w/out the kicker seam. Everytime I drive the kicker seams on my canoe mocs bug me!

Brian


----------



## shoefetish (Jan 15, 2006)

Don't mean to rain on anyone's parade but personally I find the Alden all weather walkers grossly over rated.

Own a pair of the welterweights and a pair of all weather walkers, both in pebble grain blucher style. Shoes are worn only on Fridays to the office. Within a couple of months the heel/sole wear (for both pairs) was quite a bit. As for being all weather the number of times I slipped and almost cracked the old onion on wet/slippery surfaces and to think I paid in excess of $300 a pair not to mention the shipping:-(


----------



## jacksprat (Jul 28, 2005)

As an Alden fanatic, I sorrowfully agree on the all weather walkers....had a pair of pebble grain in tan, with the gum soles. They seemed to pick up a pound of lint when walking on carpets at the office. They were exttremely heavy. I couldn't stand them.

Had them resoled with a lightweight Vibram sole last year and they are 100% more vesatile - I wear them once a weak at least now.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

*AE Fultons*

I'm a summer boat shoe guy, and live where in the other 6 months, the water gets too hard for sailing  . I wear Fultons. They aren't slip on, but I need the support to stay upright on said hard water  . I've one pair in black, and 2 (one brand new---against AE discontinuing). Give 'em a whirl.


----------



## a.dickens (May 10, 2006)

Larchmont said:


> Why not dirty bucks?


I agree with Larchmont. I got a pair of leather saddled dirty bucks just the other day and love them and plan on wearing them a lot during the winter months. I think they look great with pretty much anything.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Ralph Lauren Polo has any number of classic causal shoes from driving mocs, penny loafer, monkstraps, etc.


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

vwguy said:


> These are what I'm getting next time, w/out the kicker seam though.
> 
> Brian


Brian and Familyman-

Is the penny a custom style from Quoddy? I looked for them on their website but have been unable to find. Where are they available?


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

I think they're listed under 'Venetians':


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

tew said:


> I think they're listed under 'Venetians':


Yeah, they do need need to work on the navigation of their website a bit, you wouldn't know they had the penny loafers unless you looked at everyone of the styles & variations.

Brian


----------



## VOLUNTEER (Jul 23, 2006)

Check out the Gokey slip-ons on the Orvis.com website. U.S. made and a great pastoral/trad look.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm planning to get a pair of suede driving moccasins to wear instead of boat shoes this winter. Of course they won't work on really cold days, but thats what boots are for. If you want something that can slip on like boat shoes, these, or perhaps a pair of suede penny loafers may be your best bt.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

ASF said:


> Joe,
> 
> I wear Timberland models 30003 & 50009 as the weather get wet and nastier. Similar look and feel to Top-Siders with the exception of the lug sole. I've used the company's 800 number with great success. Their service is tops.
> 
> ...


I can certainly echo ASF's endorsement of the Timberland three eyelet boat shoes. They will carry you through many adventures and continue to look good. A truely great pair of shoes!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> I can certainly echo ASF's endorsement of the Timberland three eyelet boat shoes. They will carry you through many adventures and continue to look good. A truely great pair of shoes!


<refrains from J. Peterman analogy>

Many adventures, he says. Get these, JB, and I will as well. Who knows what the future may hold. 

Plus, no one will laugh at you---they would if you pick Familyman's Fishing oxford. <shudders>

Allen


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Guys, you're the best! You've given me a lot to think about and shop for. Thank you, as usual for your great advice. I shall keep you posted.

I already have the sadle dirty bucks, so we're off to a good start. But I do like the leather shoes suggested here.

JB


----------



## law_reb (Jul 20, 2006)

*Sperry*

Sperry makes a penny very similar in look to the Quoddy penny previosly mentioned. Saw them at Dillard's for $55. The salesman said they feel much the same as the boat shoes. If you wear Sperry boat shoes you may want to take a look at them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Allen said:


> <refrains from J. Peterman analogy>
> 
> Many adventures, he says. Get these, JB, and I will as well. Who knows what the future may hold.
> Allen


The life of my first pair of Timberland's three eyelet boat shoes was brought to an honorable and well earned end with a 100, plus mile walk on one of the milder segements of the Appalachain trail. Awed by their longevity and wondering if they would ever give up the ghost (and secretly wanting to buy a nice new pair), I put the Timberlands on, and with my Danner hikers in my pack, proceeded to walk until they died! After seven days and a little over 100 miles of hiking, the sole on the left shoe was cracked thru to the insole and there were breaks in the stitching around the moc toe of both shoes. With an appropriate degree of decorum, I put my old friends to rest at the edge of the trail. Somewhere, not far off the Blue Ridge Parkway in North Carolina, those old friends are resting throughout eternity...and as soon as I returned home, I bought a nice shiny new pair. Ain't love fickle?


----------



## Vanderbilt (Apr 2, 2006)

a.dickens said:


> I agree with Larchmont. I got a pair of leather saddled dirty bucks just the other day and love them and plan on wearing them a lot during the winter months. I think they look great with pretty much anything.


A Dickens,

I also live in Georgia (ATL) - where'd you get those saddle bucks?!?!?!? They're just what I'm looking for.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm leaning towards the Russell Premier country oxford:

https://www.russellmoccasin.com/shoes_sport_oxford/sport_premiercountryoxford.html

Either that or the Alden blucher moc in brown.

I have been amazed by the compliments I get on the Russell boat shoe.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Anyone familiar with the Timberland LTD series, a US made shoe? The Russell fishing shoe looks alot like the Filson shoe, I like both.


----------



## a.dickens (May 10, 2006)

Vanderbilt said:


> A Dickens,
> 
> I also live in Georgia (ATL) - where'd you get those saddle bucks?!?!?!? They're just what I'm looking for.


Belk. They had them on sale ($21) and there were slim pickings when I got mine, so they may be hard to find (I got them at the Fayetteville location). I went to another store (Newnan) and they did not have any left except for the display (size 8 I think). Good Luck


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> The life of my first pair of Timberland's three eyelet boat shoes was brought to an honorable and well earned end with a 100, plus mile walk on one of the milder segements of the Appalachain trail. Awed by their longevity and wondering if they would ever give up the ghost (and secretly wanting to buy a nice new pair), I put the Timberlands on, and with my Danner hikers in my pack, proceeded to walk until they died! After seven days and a little over 100 miles of hiking, the sole on the left shoe was cracked thru to the insole and there were breaks in the stitching around the moc toe of both shoes. With an appropriate degree of decorum, I put my old friends to rest at the edge of the trail. Somewhere, not far off the Blue Ridge Parkway in North Carolina, those old friends are resting throughout eternity...and as soon as I returned home, I bought a nice shiny new pair. Ain't love fickle?


Great story. Was it a true one? Never mind, don't want to know. I'll just continue to believe.

On a side note. I'll be darned if those Fishing oxfords are not growing on me.

Allen


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Allen said:


> On a side note. I'll be darned if those Fishing oxfords are not growing on me.
> 
> Allen


Could be because they'd look the part of a proper country gentleman? Yes?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Allen said:


> Great story. Was it a true one? Never mind, don't want to know. I'll just continue to believe.
> Allen


Allen:

It actually is a true story. My wife and I have wanted to "through hike" the Appalachain Trail for quite some time. However, since we don't have a stretch of four to five contigous free months to do it (some can hike it in less time but, we are not hard core hikers who consistently grind out 20 miles per day), we are trying to do it in one and two week increments, as time and other committments allow. Quite honestly, I don't think she could take more than two weeks on the trail with me! Also, I wouldn't recommend anyone use any brand of boat shoe for serious hiking...they just don't offer enough ankle support and one needs that when carrying a pack. I did so as a "wild a**ed" experiment but, as my dear wife likes to tell me, I'm not too tightly wrapped!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

LongWing said:


> I'm leaning towards the Russell Premier country oxford:
> 
> https://www.russellmoccasin.com/shoes_sport_oxford/sport_premiercountryoxford.html
> 
> ...


JB,
What did you ever decide?

Longwing,
Did you place an order for the above? I was looking at these just today--handsome--reminds me of Dexter from the late '80's.

Curious,
Allen


----------



## DocJ (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm new at trad: so are weejuns considered a summer shoe? I can see how they are not practical when a foot of snow covers the ground, but what about a nice cool autumn day?

Just this weekend I've ordered my first pair of weejuns from Bass outlet. But alas, it seems as though I'll have to begin yet another search for the perfect shoe for the season...:icon_smile_wink: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

DocJ said:


> I'm new at trad: so are weejuns considered a summer shoe? I can see how they are not practical when a foot of snow covers the ground, but what about a nice cool autumn day?
> 
> Just this weekend I've ordered my first pair of weejuns from Bass outlet. But alas, it seems as though I'll have to begin yet another search for the perfect shoe for the season...:icon_smile_wink: :icon_smile_big:


Weejuns can be worn during the Fall months. Indeed, it is hard to imagine a more appropriate shoe for a Saturday afternoon tailgate event. Just as clearly, as the snow and slush of a Chicago winter approaches, you might want to search for more appropriate footgear, to match conditions.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

There are some good deals on driving mocs right now. Ecco, To Boot, Geox on Zappos, have been on sale recently...Banana Republic and J.Crew have options as well.

Being an Atlantan I do a lot of driving so I find these shoes very functional.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

LongWing said:


> I'm leaning towards the Russell Premier country oxford:
> 
> https://www.russellmoccasin.com/shoes_sport_oxford/sport_premiercountryoxford.html
> 
> ...


I really, really like those Russells!! They're more moc than boat -- distinct (if not unique). hmm. I wish I saw this post last week ... I might have to rethink the shoes I just ordered (Merrell's ... i hope i won't offend: )


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

DocJ said:


> I'm new at trad: so are weejuns considered a summer shoe? I can see how they are not practical when a foot of snow covers the ground, but what about a nice cool autumn day?
> 
> Just this weekend I've ordered my first pair of weejuns from Bass outlet. But alas, it seems as though I'll have to begin yet another search for the perfect shoe for the season...:icon_smile_wink: :icon_smile_big:


Hell no! Weejuns are a year 'round shoe. I wear my maine hunting shoe in the snow, and keep my cordovan weejuns in the office in the winter so I can slip them on when I get there.

JB


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

zignatius said:


> I really, really like those Russells!! They're more moc than boat -- distinct (if not unique). hmm. I wish I saw this post last week ... I might have to rethink the shoes I just ordered (Merrell's ... i hope i won't offend: )


I like those Russells as well.

At least with those Merrells, you'll never get lost - just step in sand and you'll know how to get where you're going! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

paper clip said:


> At least with those Merrells, you'll never get lost - just step in sand and you'll know how to get where you're going! :icon_smile_big:


you're being kind. I hate the map thing, but i figure i'll be the only one who'll know it's there. The Merrells were a second choice after I realized I couldn't get the Timberland "Altamont Bay" in my size (discontinued). Why Merrell? I like the color, they look comfortable, neither too boat-shoey or too blucher moccy ... a hybrid, updated, sure. and after showing my wife the pic, she says they look "old man." Now I'm having second thoughts and this forum isn't going to help ... I really feel like these posts play with your head. While I pledge allegiance to the Trad because it's all i really know, it doesn't leave much room to stray, follow my individual tangent ...


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

zignatius said:


> you're being kind. I hate the map thing, but i figure i'll be the only one who'll know it's there. The Merrells were a second choice after I realized I couldn't get the Timberland "Altamont Bay" in my size (discontinued). Why Merrell? I like the color, they look comfortable, neither too boat-shoey or too blucher moccy ... a hybrid, updated, sure. and after showing my wife the pic, she says they look "old man." Now I'm having second thoughts and this forum isn't going to help ... I really feel like these posts play with your head. While I pledge allegiance to the Trad because it's all i really know, it doesn't leave much room to stray, follow my individual tangent ...


Ha! I had the Altamont Bay for the last two years. Very comfy, though probably not too trad. Immediatly prior to my discovery of AAAC-T, I bought a pair of Timberland Annapolis:

They, too are comfortable and not quite trad.

Post AAAC, I reverted to wearing a classic boat shoe from Timberland that I had bought 4 yrs prior. They are the traditional boat shoe, but with a brown sole, rather than a white sole. I find the white sole a bit too garish, even though it is the epitome of trad.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

paper clip said:


> Ha! I had the Altamont Bay for the last two years. Very comfy, though probably not too trad. Immediatly prior to my discovery of AAAC-T, I bought a pair of Timberland Annapolis:
> 
> They, too are comfortable and not quite trad.
> 
> Post AAAC, I reverted to wearing a classic boat shoe from Timberland that I had bought 4 yrs prior. They are the traditional boat shoe, but with a brown sole, rather than a white sole. I find the white sole a bit too garish, even though it is the epitome of trad.


Timberland may not be trad in the purist or Arch Trad vernacular (because they were probably late in the game, i suppose), but I can't imagine them being written off as not trad enough. (Disclaimer: I've only owned one pair of Timberland shoes, purchased in 1984 ... I still wear them.)

I'm trying to ignore the Russells, which I really like ... and the Annapolisses look great, despite their sheen. Because I haven't been sailing in 18 years or so, i'm a little hesitant to buy anything that's specifically designed for walking on sailboat decks. I have a pair of old Sperry Topsiders that are over 25 yrs old (cracked, nearly sole-less, beyond wearable) saved for no other reason than wearing them as a college student. i find that these boat-shoe inspired shoes and moccs last a lifetime and actually get better with age, which begs my next question: What size do you wear and ... if you don't wear your altamonts -- assuming they're the espresso ones with dark soles -- would you be willing to part with them? i'd pay or whatever ... i can't believe i just asked, but what the hell... no biggy. i'll probably end up -- yikes -- liking my Merrells.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

zignatius said:


> the Annapolisses look great, despite their sheen. Because I haven't been sailing in 18 years or so, i'm a little hesitant to buy anything that's specifically designed for walking on sailboat decks. I have a pair of old Sperry Topsiders that are over 25 yrs old (cracked, nearly sole-less, beyond wearable) saved for no other reason than wearing them as a college student. i find that these boat-shoe inspired shoes and moccs last a lifetime and actually get better with age, which begs my next question: What size do you wear and ... if you don't wear your altamonts -- assuming they're the espresso ones with dark soles -- would you be willing to part with them? i'd pay or whatever ... i can't believe i just asked, but what the hell... no biggy. i'll probably end up -- yikes -- liking my Merrells.


The Annapoli are a bit shiny, but they do look and break in nice.
Unfortunately, I dispatched my Altamonts (size 11) to the great shoe rack in the sky. However, they were tan with the light colored sole, so not a big loss. My main complaint was that the insoles wore out, T-land does not sell replacements, and I could not find a good enough replacement to fit. Since I had the two other pair of T-lands, I felt I could retire them.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

With or without you JB, I'm getting close.....


Allen


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

I've got the Alden mocc Oxford (in "tan", really a British tan), and it's holding up pretty well. I've got some shoe types I'd like, but must wait until a pair shows up on Ebay (I bought the above pair for ~$45 shipped). There are sparse offerings in narrow sizings. Choices:

Gallatin by H.S. Trask - 
Wilbert by AE - 
Fulton by AE - 
Blucher Mocs by L.L. Bean - https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...ry=9912&cat4=9908&shop_method=pp&feat=9912-tn
Dress Rustics (Similar to Alden's Mocc Oxfords) by L.L. Bean -

And of course, some pair of penny loafers.

For some reason, I find the chunky texture of the Timberlands sole repulsive. Perhaps I conflate them with the rappers of the day. Little lost besides.

It takes some heart to wear those saddle shoes - wearing tucked and rolled oxford shirts and khaki twill trousers, oft more formally dressed than the teacher, to class is strange enough for me. (At Cornell, probably at least 90% of kids on a given day either wear jeans, t-shirts or sneakers, negating all considerations of tradliness therein. Shoulda gone to some New England liberal arts college. The other 5-10%, if that, currently wears a polo, flip-flops and shorts. I figure the latter is not sufficiently formal for class. I had to lower my belt line below my hips to not be accused of being an old man.)


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Allen said:


> Longwing,
> Did you place an order for the above? I was looking at these just today--handsome--reminds me of Dexter from the late '80's.


Allen, I'm going to order the Aldens very soon. I don't feel like waiting 10 weeks for the Russells and I need to throw some business at the local establishment. Great guys, but all I can get from them are Aldens, Bills and some Gitman shirts.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

*the influence of these boards*



paper clip said:


> I like those Russells as well.
> 
> At least with those Merrells, you'll never get lost - just step in sand and you'll know how to get where you're going! :icon_smile_big:


I have paper clip to thank.

Update ... I've sobered up: I sent the Merrells back. (It didn't take long to decide.) I'm now waiting to see if I'll like the Altamont Bays, which should arrive any day. If uninspired (likely), I've decided on Russell's Premier Country Oxford.

btw, a buddy called me "sailor boy" today. considering he's a close friend, it was endearing ... but it made me realize how this forum has been moving me toward arch trad.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

zignatius said:


> btw, a buddy called me "sailor boy" today. considering he's a close friend, it was endearing ... but it made me realize how this forum has been moving me toward arch trad.


There are worse things to be called. Frankly, there are worse things to be!

JB


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

"Hey, sailor!" is worse.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> "Hey, sailor!" is worse.


Well played.

JB


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

*Saddles --*

If you can wait till Feb. :icon_smile: , I bet this would be a nice addition to the saddle collection: https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin...D_m_Saddle_Oxford_Calfskin&ps=5&start=15&rpro=

If you are looking for something to arrive a bit sooner, I have seen worse than this Sherman Brothers offering:

I also thought this shoe looked kinda nice: .

FWIW, I have SB bucks, and think they are pretty good. Very comfortable shoes as well.

Eric


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

enels said:


> FWIW, I have *SB bucks*, and think they are pretty good. Very comfortable shoes as well.
> 
> Eric


Probably not funny to anyone except me, but it took me forever to figure this out. I was thinking this was akin to *Brooks rewards*..........Ha! I told you.
A


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I just ordered these:

https://www.russellmoccasin.com/shoes_sport_oxford/sport_premiercountryoxford.html

I hope to have them by Christmas. Russell is making no guarantees though.


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

ASF said:


> Joe,
> 
> I wear Timberland models 30003 & 50009 as the weather get wet and nastier. Similar look and feel to Top-Siders with the exception of the lug sole. I've used the company's 800 number with great success. Their service is tops.
> 
> ...


I have had the 50009 for about 15 years now and they still look great and are very comfortable. A well made shoe that looks great with Bills and jeans, fantastic shoes.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

*Timberland, sure*

My old high-mileage favorites (not a very good pic, but you get the idea):









My new ones (bought a few weeks ago). I'm posting to testify (or submit) that some aspects of trad can evolve without corrupting its spirit. In other words: I just like 'em.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

*Shoes --*

I am going to post part of this response in a new thread, but I just wanted to update my thoughts earlier and say that I have found a better buck than the Sherman Brothers shoe I posted above --

It can be found at Oconnells Clothing in buffalo, NY, or oconnellsclothing.com and is made by Allen Payne. They come in white and tan buck colors, and IMO are the best bucks for the money on the market today.

Also, I got my first pair of Quoddy Trail mocs as well, and they are everybit as good as people say they are. I looked at those first and thought "nothing's gonna convince me to take these off!". Then I opened the buck box and said, "OK, I stand corrected!"

Eric


----------

